# Auto-Detailing Enthusiast!!!!



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Besides computers I also detail my car as a hobby. If you guys want to get the good stuff that takes care of your car, check out this website:

www.autogeek.net

Autogeek has most of the best products. For my carnuba wax I am using Collinite Carnuba #845 and I really love it.

Also probably some of you have seen it but if you want to see crazy expensive detailing video, check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5mlRBN1_pI


----------

